# ACA registered



## MalteseMaMa (Dec 31, 2004)

hello my Maltese is ACA registered does anyone know if that is a good registery? i haven't heard much about the ACA.. I have heard alot of AKC i have always had AKC dogs. never one that was registered with aca... except for now!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseMaMa_@Jan 8 2005, 02:22 PM
> *hello my Maltese is ACA registered does anyone know if that is a good registery? i haven't heard much about the ACA.. I have heard alot of AKC i have always had AKC dogs. never one that was registered with aca...  except for now!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28448*


[/QUOTE]

I am not familiar with it myself but did a little research online and found this:

http://www.faqs.org/qa/qa-15626.html
ACA is an organization that exists for pet store owners. AKC is getting more and more strict with its breeding recommendations and most AKC litters are never sold to pet stores. Should you go ahead and breed your dog anyway, you won't need any papers at all for your second dog. ACA papers are easily attainable with a little money and some photos. Which should be a warning sign -- no pedigree needed. (Look it up on the web, also see Continental Kennel Club - CKC, and Dog Registry of America - DRA, two other kennel club "shams." 

http://www.caps-web.org/2_3dogregistries.htm
In July 2000, the AKC began requiring DNA samples for all sires producing more than three litters a year or seven litters in a lifetime. A number of commercial breeders, therefore, are now using other registries. A pet shop puppy might come with registration papers from Continental Kennel Club (CKC), America's Pet Registry, Inc. (APRI), American Canine Association (ACA), Universal Kennel Club International (UKCI), United All Breed Registry (UABR), Federation of International Canines (FIC) or Canine Registration and Certification Services (CRCS). CAPS often receives complaints from pet shop customers who have purchased a "registered" puppy and received papers from a registry other than the AKC. It seems that some pet shop employees are using the word "registered" without specifying a registry name. 

http://members.tripod.com/~Moosewood/registries.html
 ACA - American Canine Association Advertises that over 3000 adult breeding canines are registered each week. Only registry endorsed by Petland. **Caters to commercial breeders.** Refers puppy seekers to pet stores.


----------



## MalteseMaMa (Dec 31, 2004)

we did alittle more research on our dogs papers and he is ACA registered but also has AKC championblood line running iin him. so i was thinking that maybe Raggy's mom was aca and the dad was akc. does that seem to make any sence? I aint sure if I can double register him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseMaMa_@Jan 9 2005, 03:08 PM
> *we did alittle more research on our dogs papers and he is ACA registered but also has AKC championblood line running iin him. so i was thinking that maybe Raggy's mom was aca and the dad was akc. does that seem to make any sence? I aint sure if I can double register him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28605*


[/QUOTE]

Why even bother registering him? There's really no point in it.... I assume you're not going to breed him so don't waste your money registering.....


----------



## MalteseMaMa (Dec 31, 2004)

actually we are thinking about breeding him once before i get him fixed.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseMaMa_@Jan 9 2005, 04:08 PM
> *we did alittle more research on our dogs papers and he is ACA registered but also has AKC championblood line running iin him. so i was thinking that maybe Raggy's mom was aca and the dad was akc. does that seem to make any sence? I aint sure if I can double register him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28605*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by MalteseMaMa_@Jan 9 2005, 06:51 PM
> *actually we are thinking about breeding him once before i get him fixed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28617*


[/QUOTE]


Your dog is not good enough to breed. He has ACA and AKC that means he is a puppy mill dog. The puppy mill bought an AKC male dog and breed him with their puppy mill female and that's why your dog only has the ACA and not the AKC. Please don't breed your dog, just get him fixed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay+Jan 9 2005, 07:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by MalteseMaMa_@Jan 9 2005, 06:51 PM
> *actually we are thinking about breeding him once before i get him fixed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28617*


[/QUOTE]


Your dog is not good enough to breed. He has ACA and AKC that means he is a puppy mill dog. The puppy mill bought an AKC male dog and breed him with their puppy mill female and that's why your dog only has the ACA and not the AKC. Please don't breed your dog, just get him fixed.

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28626
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well said, Fanny May. Maltese MaMa, there is another thread on this topic:
Thread Regarding Breeding - Click Here


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, please don't bred him. He's a pet shop/puppy mill puppy and could be a genetic time bomb just waiting to go off. Many of the inherited diseases don't show up until a dog is much older (4 or 5) after a dog's been bred.

IMO, the only dogs who should be bred are those that are bought from a top breeder for that purpose. Those breeders will place breeding quality dogs with very exclusive people, not we novices. Everyone else has to sign a spay/neuter agreement.

If you truly love Maltese, please don't do anything to ruin the breed and contribute towards their growing list of health problems.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I agree...please don't breed. Bella is NKC (National Kennel Club) and since I've never heard of it, I just spayed her. Let's leave the breeding to the professionals.


----------

